
How to solve hard (technical) problems - kmille
https://github.com/kmille/linux-debugging/blob/master/mindset.md
======
pmiller2
This is a pretty decent debugging checklist, but nothing more. I was hoping
for something different when I clicked. Maybe this should be retitled "How to
solve hard (debugging) problems"?

------
Terretta
Audience is pasting from Stackoverflow?

